# insulation touching pipe



## stefan (Nov 10, 2008)

Greetings,

Just checked out the work of my chimney installer and found that fiberglass (pink) insulation is touching the doublewalled stove pipe in our attic/kneewall - does this violate the 2" clearance rule.  The installer didn't seem to think it was a problem.


----------



## LLigetfa (Nov 10, 2008)

Insulation shouldn't touch.  They make a heat shield that goes between the pipe and the insulation.


----------



## snowtime (Nov 10, 2008)

It should not touch. There are 2 reasons. One is pink insulation is not fire rated second is insulation touching the pipe will cause a hot spot. The pipe will get hotter at the spot of contact.


----------



## djarseneault (Nov 10, 2008)

Installer is incompetent. Air space requirement means AIR SPACE, insulation may NOT touch pipe.


----------



## begreen (Nov 10, 2008)

I'd go over the rest of the installation carefully and check to see what else the installer didn't think was much of a problem. Make sure all of the connector pipe has 3 screws per joint.


----------



## damifino (Nov 10, 2008)

How is this situation different than wrapping stainless liner in insulation or pouring vermiculite type insulation around stainless liner?


----------



## djarseneault (Nov 10, 2008)

damifino said:
			
		

> How is this situation different than wrapping stainless liner in insulation or pouring vermiculite type insulation around stainless liner?


Stainless liner is contained inside a chimney and made for that purpose. Chimney system pipe (class A) is designed to be exposed near combustible surfaces and already has insulation inside the outer pipe.


----------



## stefan (Nov 10, 2008)

Thank you -- guess I need to check things out further.  

Is there supposed to be some kind of device that will allow my kneewall to stay insulated? If I remove the pink insulation, all that is left is a big gap between where the hole was cut in the roof and the double walled pipe -- there is the thin metal sheet that covers where the pipe exits the roof and blocks the weather from coming in, but that seems inadequate.


----------



## wolinski (Nov 10, 2008)

so if your using flex pipe  going thru a fireplace, is it ok to have pink no faced insulation touching the flex pipe
. at the top of the chimney I was going to stuff insalation around the flex pipe 2 feet down. right below the cap plate


----------



## jqgs214 (Nov 10, 2008)

Pink insulation is not the product for that application, try kao wool (spelling?) that is fire rated insulation.


----------



## wolinski (Nov 10, 2008)

where on Long Island can you get kao wool, I have some fire proof insulation, i think its rock wool, but its very fiberous, and i thought if i used it it might wind up in the  hous. I was going to have an isntaller put in my stove and he was going to use pink insulation,  his price for the install was too high and i wanted to see if i could do it my self. The pink stuff doesnt burn, it just melts


----------



## LLigetfa (Nov 10, 2008)

Double-walled metal chimneys should not have insulation touching as already mentioned, that can create a hot spot since the heat cannot dissipate.  Check with the chimney manufacturer.

Many chimney manufacturers offer a heat shield for attic spaces and I think they are a very good thing to have.  I run a continuous heat shield from the firestop above the stove right up to the roof flashing.  It helps to keep the chimney a little warmer and should a fire burn through the chimney, it affords one more layer of protection.


----------



## djarseneault (Nov 10, 2008)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> Double-walled metal chimneys should not have insulation touching as already mentioned, that can create a hot spot since the heat cannot dissipate.  Check with the chimney manufacturer.
> 
> Many chimney manufacturers offer a heat shield for attic spaces and I think they are a very good thing to have.  I run a continuous heat shield from the firestop above the stove right up to the roof flashing.  It helps to keep the chimney a little warmer and should a fire burn through the chimney, it affords one more layer of protection.



What he said X2 ^


----------

